# 1st time and it was worth it!



## mruno (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I decided today I was going to try my first two Fatties.  Cannot wait to do more!

Thanks for all the ideas!

This one is sausage, hash browns, eggs, cheese.  Very simple and the kids loved it.













2.jpg



__ mruno
__ Aug 6, 2015






The second we did some pizza sauce,cheese, pepperoni, Canadian bacon, and black olives. ( I really liked this one)













IMG_0176.JPG



__ mruno
__ Aug 6, 2015






First time wrap













3.jpg



__ mruno
__ Aug 6, 2015






3 hours later it was YUM YUM (and fat free)













4.jpg



__ mruno
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome, that all looks real tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like a fine job.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 8, 2015)

The weave seems a little spread out but that can be a good thing. I'm thinking I'll start spreading mine out a little as well. Tastes as good and half the price.


----------



## joshgrillinlawn (Aug 9, 2015)

This looks totally awesome. This is gunna be fun.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 9, 2015)

Man they look good, well done


----------

